# Where can I buy a roll of latex sheets for my slingshot?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

I think it will save more money if I make my own slingshot bands. Plus I think I can make more powerful and higher quality bands then they sell ready on the market. And of course, the satisfaction knowing that I MADE it.

But where do I buy latex sheets cheap? Can I just buy any I see(even resistance bands)? and what mm size from 0.1mm - 1mm do you recommend? I am looking for power of course.

And where do I find the best little tie thingies that I tie the pouch to the rubber band itself with? (im a noob)

Thanks!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

If you're looking for power (10 mm steel and larger) look at band thicknesses above 0.6 mm, and cut them tapered (30 to 40% from forks to pouch). Target shooting with smaller ammo (8 mm steel) is best done with band thicknesses under 0.5 mm.

Your best bet is ordering flat band rubber at Aliexpress, where I would recommend Piao Yu as a reliable seller (see link). The Chinese "Precise" brand is among the very best and most durable brands in my experience:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32855639494.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.24.3fda50a4wPkPL1

Happy shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your in the states us Simple shot shooting sports. It’ll be in your mailbox fast. Excellent rubber too, and they are a supporter of this forum.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Like Joe said, SimpleShot will have all the band making supplies you need. I will include a few links. Without knowing what ammo you are shooting, draw length, etc. it is difficult to recommend a specific thickness or taper. Simpleshot also sells precut flatbands that will allow you to try different thicknesses and tapers without purchasing an entire roll.

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3r11xxxx/simpleshot-premium-latex-sheet

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q1xxxxx/simpleshot-die-cut-slingshot-flatband-strips

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q40002x/band-tying-tape

GZK is also a very reputable Chinese dealer and shipping is usually very fast.

https://trade.onloon.net/products?type=new&shopId=1497417766388&p=1&categoryId=1e5afcac1b25429a8bd8b3f792a508b1

https://trade.onloon.net/products?categoryId=cbd9d2d2315b4fc7b97466a2d2245d77&shopId=1497417766388


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

yep simple shot is were I get my latex. but to recommend a thickness will be hard because we don't know what size ammo you are shooting or your draw length but simple shot is were I would start


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I would suggest trying something called Burning Skull Brand, chinese fake latex. They have Crystal String(pouch to band) and Amber Belts(bands to forks) real cheap. It is the best I can find. It can all be found at:

www.slingshooting.com

The shipping is cheap and fast. They will even cut the roll of latex into bands for the cost of a candy bar.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Yo, Mr D. First things first. Building bands is both an art and a science. Plan on messing up your cuts as you perfect your technique. Bands are as individual as shooters and it takes a fair amount of experimentation before you figure out what makes a good band set. Kind of like my namesake, who had the benefit of the 7 earlier attempts before arriving at "the mightiest Tobor of them all." I shudder to think of the fate that befell Tobors 1 through 7.

You are going to need a rotary cutter, a self healing mat, a metal ruler, and a band tying jig.

Thus - I highly recommend the "good tools cheap material" approach to learning. Get a good rotary cutter, self-healing mat, and metal ruler. There are lots of Youtube videos on DIY band tying jigs. Simple-Shot sells one. There is also a technique called "cuffing" in which you use a 1/4" or so of modern tubing to cuff the bands to the pouch. SamuraiSamoht14 and Randy Knapp both have excellent Youtube videos on this technique. You need a needle nose pliers and a hemostat.

You can buy a box of 3 latex based exercise resistance bands at Walmart for $10.00 - each one is a different thickness. Lots of material to mess up while you are learning and experimenting. Just look for the latex warning on the box. They are branded as SPRI and Gaia - other than a color difference, they are exactly the same.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Other than already stated there's also slingtech.com out of Florida they sell small test batches and Double L out of Texas. Never had a problem with either

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

slingshooting.com and https://trade.onloon.net

onloon is GZK website.

both are cool...GZK seems to have a bit better prices.

I bought a few rolls here and there..and some pouches...I think I am set for years.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The short answer is,"Now days? Danged near EVERYWHERE!" You can get stuff through domestic and imported sites that will shoot anything from BB's to Volkswagens. Not only that, They will usually throw in a bunch of stuff as freebies.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I was looking at band prices on GZK and slingshooting.com, slingshooting.com was cheaper on Sumeike. Out of all of the different brands of bands that I've tried, the .45 Sumeike has been fastest. I see that they carry a .4 Sumeike now, so I'm going to try that next. The .4BSB and SoBong brands didn't cut it... I'm having fun experimenting


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo | Sling-Tech Is All Things Slingshot (sling-tech.com)


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I priced out a bunch of band material on slingshooting.com, here's what I ended up with and the prices. When you look at the page, they list for higher if you're not signed in. Then when I went to check out, they added in the discounted prices on the latex.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> I priced out a bunch of band material on slingshooting.com, here's what I ended up with and the prices. When you look at the page, they list for higher if you're not signed in. Then when I went to check out, they added in the discounted prices on the latex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reed, how's the shipping from them? I put together an order for GZK and the shipping was $50! I didn't need $69 worth of stuff to get the free shipping.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > I priced out a bunch of band material on slingshooting.com, here's what I ended up with and the prices. When you look at the page, they list for higher if you're not signed in. Then when I went to check out, they added in the discounted prices on the latex.
> ...


www.slingshooting.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > I priced out a bunch of band material on slingshooting.com, here's what I ended up with and the prices. When you look at the page, they list for higher if you're not signed in. Then when I went to check out, they added in the discounted prices on the latex.
> ...


The shipping was $7.23


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I usually order from Simpleshot too just because they are in North America and they ship fast. Prices, I am not too worried about. GK shipping rate right now is prohibitive.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I ordered a bunch of stuff a few weeks ago from slingshotting, and added enough to my cart to get free shipping. For sure I don't need all those bands so I guess at some point I was going to post a classified ad, or just keep them all. Weird thing is, it seemed to have shipped from a place about 20 minutes drive from my location in LA, which surprised me. They must have a warehouse here or something. That said, I was trying to figure out why they say shipping is so much if its not coming from china. Something fishy going on there.

Anyway...I posted a pic...I have bands from .45 all the way up tp .66. I really was not in a rush to post a classifieds, but if you want a few rolls LMK I can tell u what i have and the price...I would probably just put something in the classifieds as that is probably the proper channel.



Reed Lukens said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Second on Sling-Tech, ordered from them today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Good looking site..but I always stay away from businesses in Florida..just me...:>) Bizarro land. But really..looks good.


----------

